# Casting



## ssgmeader (Nov 4, 2013)

Looking to begin casting and I've found plenty of videos on the technique's and products. I'm curious though as to what some of the guys on here prefer in the area of resin.

The Castin Craft clear seems readily available I was wondering is there a big difference between the POlyester types and Alumilite?

Also what pigments do most of you prefer I was thinking of buying some of the pearl-X through Woodwhimsies.


----------



## Graybeard (Nov 5, 2013)

Just started myself and I've been told alumilite is more expensive but it easier to mill and there's no smell. Silmar 41 is cheaper, is more brittle than alumilite and really has some nasty fumes.

I've worked with both and find alumilite is easier to get rid of bubbles because you have to use vacuum while hardening. Silmar 41 can be a little more difficult with bubbles but a lot of people figure it out.

If you use alumilite I would suggest alumilite clear.

Hope this helps.

Graybeard


----------



## ssgmeader (Nov 8, 2013)

I was looking at Casting craft resin just because it's so readily available at local hobby stores. What about pressure pots are they really needed to cast? Or is it just for optimal results?


----------



## justturnin (Nov 26, 2013)

A lot of casters start w/ Castin' Craft because you can use a 40% discount and see if it is right for you. If you decide to stick w/ PR I believe most order Silmar41 from US Composites. Ignore the instructions for Catalyst and stick to about 3-4 drops per ounce. Any more and you will end up with a brittle blank. Using less will give a softer blank but in turn really drag out the curing process. A lot of folks put their molds in the oven before casting because pouring in a warm mold can speed up curing. Also for mixing cup RECYCLE CODE #5 <<<<*****VERY IMPORTANT****>>>> other cups will melt. Trust me. I get mine from Walmart and it is their brand, they are the Clear cups but not the hard plastic. This is the extent of my knowledge on PR because I switched to Alumilite pretty quick.

Pressure Pot - If using PR and just doing solid PR blanks you don't need a pot. If embedding objects I would use a pot but I am not really sure it is necessary. PP's are used w/ Alumilite to crush the bubbles formed when curing because the resin will cure way before they get a chance to rise to the top.

Hope this helps.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ssgmeader (Nov 28, 2013)

absolutely did


----------

